# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Sexual dreams about a relative.

## Lowpayne911

I've had a few dreams like this.
In my dream I know it's wrong, but I feel too horny or I don't think consciously.
It's about my mum, I can't remember the exact details, I think it even got really dirty sometimes.
I would NEVER admit this to anyone, especially my mum, so here's me trying to be anon.

The last time this dream happened was only a few nights ago, and when I awoke I literally felt ashamed, and felt like I had no morals or self-control.
Before this last dream, I hadn't had one like this in maybe a year or so.

In the dream I was living alone with my mother, and our life style was not very healthy.
She was drinking heavily and such.
I remember coming up to her and asking her a few times to touch me, and to sleep with me, and she actually said yes at first, then felt reluctant and told me to go away.
At times, I really questioned myself, and thought 'It's my mum, why am I doing this?'
other times I felt too horny to bother and just wanted it with her.

I genuinely felt ashamed and sick to my stomach when I woke from this one, because it felt so real, and it felt like what we did was what I really wanted, and I hated myself for thinking that way.
After a while, I realize that the thoughts in my dream do not pass into my conscious mind, and I have no intention at all to be that way to my mother.
I would be open to suggestions about what this means.
If you think I'm trolling, or if you're gonna troll this thread, I don't care.
I know who I am and that's all that matters.

----------


## RareCola

You'd be surprised at how common this can be, actually. I wouldn't worry too much about it.

The thing about sex in dreams, for a lot of people it's more about having a connection with another person, rather than just the sexual act itself. This is why in a lot of lucid sex dreams you can easily lose control and the person your having sex with can morph into somebody else, for example a family member or a friend.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I wouldn't be quick to assume that you're immoral, or twisted, or perverse, or any number of horrible labels you could hurl yourself.
You can look at symbolism in dreams from a number of perspectives. Some dream researchers believe that dreams are essentially meaningless and are just the recycled junk that our mind processes in our sleep, in which case, your dream means nothing at all and it's just between you and your unconscious. Freud believed that dreams show fulfilled wishes, but then he stated that dreams never presented these wishes literally, instead the 'manifest content' (what you experience in the dream) is a series of symbols (like snakes and caves) from which you can infer the 'latent content' (the repressed desire that the dream is trying to fulfill), but nowhere in his theory did Freud state that the dreamer would literally act out their wish as you seem to have done, so I think we can rule out you actually fancying your mum.

Jung theorised that our dreams reflect our unconscious concerns, communicated through universal symbols called 'archetypes', one the strongest, oldest and most common of which is the Mother archetype. In your dream you seem to want physical intimacy, these feelings are channelled through the archetype of the Mother, suggesting that you are seeking a partner who embodies the characteristics of the mother (kind, caring, etc.).

----------


## Komisoft

I have had a few dreams about sex with my relatives. Don't worry about it! I know how annoying it is to have them.

----------


## tsiouz

every personal relationship is sexual exchange.
friendship is sexual relationship in a false state.
Many people heave dreams like that.
You dont have to worry.

----------

